# inconsiderate barstewards!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sat watching a bit of tv with french doors open & enjoying the fresh air of a summers evening. oh no i'm not despite living in a smoke free conservation area. the bloody asian neighbour that ignores everyone has lit yet another bloody bonfire the twat. really wish we didnt bother with the welcome to the neighbourhood card now.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

He's not an asian funeral director is he


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> He's not an asian funeral director is he


 :lol: :lol: :lol: dunno but that comment tickled me jim


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gaz, was it after 6.00pm? I have a feeling there's an unwritten law (maybe written I don't know) that bonfires are banned before sundown?

Just go and have a word with him mate... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gaz, was it after 6.00pm? I have a feeling there's an unwritten law (maybe written I don't know) that bonfires are banned before sundown?
> 
> Just go and have a word with him mate... :wink:


smoke free conservation area no fires allowed rich, knocked his door last year and wanker opened it spoke in short hand and closed it again. so reported to council........and yet another letter written out being posted tomorrow. am not racist in any way bud, but this prick is annoying me.........rest of neighbors moan but do sod all as usual lol


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Why did you feel it relevant to say he was Asian?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thats a good point actually.............but the short hand response would have given it away anyways i think
and the fact that as soon as they moved in we welcomed them but no response except to neighborly first of all meets then mails


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

landwomble said:


> Why did you feel it relevant to say he was Asian?


 - Yes very good point.



> am not racist in any way


Indeed, then why not just say 'my neighbour'?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

well obvoiusly gazzers as stated his Asian neighbour has lit a bonfire whats wrong with that?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thank you dave........jees you lot are touchy on a race issue. asian black or whatever race i dont give a monkey's oh sozz i said monkey does that mean i am anti something else.

the bastard lights bonfires even if he can clearly see his neighbours having an alfresco meal!! he is ignorant and rude.
now gordon who is of chinese orientation.......still asian i believe is a cracking fellow but also cant stand this guy. oh is he racist too i wonder lol.
dont auto assume its a race issue when its just a decency issue guys


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

You could go out into the garden to water your plants with a the hose, and very accidentally water his bonfire.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

When someone says "I'm not being racist" before anyone had even mentioned the word, I generally assume they're being racist.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

If Gaz would have said 'My Scottish Neighbour' would that be racist too??

I think it was just a description. No need to get all uppity really. :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Despite Scottish people being a different colour to the rest of us and speaking an incomprehensible dialect, they're actually the same race. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

apologies to anyone who thought i was being racist, last thing i wanted to do was upset anyone of a different ethnic background who uses the forum.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

All this talk of racism really bugs the shit out of me. Everyone born in this country has their 'roots' in another country if they go far enough back in time. I believe that my ancestors were Normans who came to this country during the Norman Conquest. The Normans ancestors were Scandinavian. But after all of that I still call myself British and would never consider myself to be a Viking or a Frenchy because, I was born here and so was my father, grandfather etc. The trouble is since the second world war, 'Multi-Culturism' was introduced whereby ethnic groups have been allowed to flourish in their own communes without integrating into the British way of life and anyone criticising them or their 'customs' is accused of racism.

Rant over.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jim i agree completely, wonder if you will now be labelled a racist by spandex as i was


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Our point was, if it was a 'white' neighbour, would you have used that description or merely wrote 'neighbour'.

The use of Asian has no relevance to the point you are making, so dont understand why it was used?

- Oh BTW, I agree, fires can be very annoying.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've amended your sig strip to reflect your current thinking...

Manual 3.2 V6, fine nappa leather, DVD Sat Nav, tooth phone, 19"ers.. and more........
:lol: :lol:

Seriously guys this is getting out of hand isn't it? :roll:

Should I stop referring to 'Japanese restaurant', 'Italian food',and 'German engineering' for fear of 'offending' people from those countries?

I don't for one minute believe Gazzer is a racist. I think he used the word 'Asian' to better describe this individual. Had he been white he might have referred to him (in typical Gaz style) as 'my tosser of a neighbour' and none of you would be offended enough to post about it here! Had he referred to him as an 'Asian tosser' then you would be completely correct to complain.

But he didn't did he? :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Had he been white he might have referred to him (in typical Gaz style) as 'my tosser of a neighbour' and none of you would be offended enough to post about it here! Had he referred to him as an 'Asian tosser' then you would be completely correct to complain.


You're arguing against yourself here. If mentioning that someone is asian is just being descriptive, then 'asian tosser' is no different to just 'tosser', other than it also tells us what race the tosser is.

Anyway, I didn't say he was being racist (despite his whining in this and other threads), as obviously merely describing someones race isn't being racist - what I said was that people who feel the need to qualify their statements with "I'm not being racist" generally are.

I can also understand the other people who commented though. When the discussion was about the neighbours selfish behaviour, it seemed odd that the only thing about the neighbour that was described was something that Gaz insists has absolutely no bearing on the story. I'm 100% certain Gaz meant no offence with this, but that's not really what people are discussing.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> All this talk of racism really bugs the shit out of me. Everyone born in this country has their 'roots' in another country if they go far enough back in time. I believe that my ancestors were Normans who came to this country during the Norman Conquest. The Normans ancestors were Scandinavian. But after all of that I still call myself British and would never consider myself to be a Viking or a Frenchy because, I was born here and so was my father, grandfather etc. The trouble is since the second world war, 'Multi-Culturism' was introduced whereby ethnic groups have been allowed to flourish in their own communes without integrating into the British way of life and anyone criticising them or their 'customs' is accused of racism.
> 
> Rant over.


More French / Normandy with a touch of Danish and other immigrant mixed in - Just being pedantic as I'm studing Historic events.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> All this talk of racism really bugs the shit out of me. Everyone born in this country has their 'roots' in another country if they go far enough back in time. I believe that my ancestors were Normans who came to this country during the Norman Conquest. The Normans ancestors were Scandinavian. But after all of that I still call myself British and would never consider myself to be a Viking or a Frenchy because, I was born here and so was my father, grandfather etc. The trouble is since the second world war, 'Multi-Culturism' was introduced whereby ethnic groups have been allowed to flourish in their own communes without integrating into the British way of life and anyone criticising them or their 'customs' is accused of racism.
> 
> Rant over.


And I completely agree with what you are saying which is a problem whether people are to PC too say it or not.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

These comments are fairly commonplace, but I'm not totally sure what part of British culture 'they're' not integrating with and why it's important. Language is an obvious one, although I'd say that not speaking English is more of an issue for them than it is for the rest of the population, so the incentives to learn should already be there.

Personally, I like the diversity. I like the fact that not far from me, the signs in Southall station are in English and Punjabi... Even the chaotic driving the the area is amusing, rather than annoying. Maybe I'm just too relaxed to find these cultural differences annoying.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> You're arguing against yourself here. If mentioning that someone is asian is just being descriptive, then 'asian tosser' is no different to just 'tosser', other than it also tells us what race the tosser is.


No quite. :wink:

Calling someone a 'tosser' is an opinion shared by the poster about the person he is talking about. I don't know if he is a tosser, you don't know and nor does anyone else reading, because it is just an assessment about a person unknown to us, made by someone else that does.

However if the same poster describes someone as 'Asian' he is merely being descriptive. If he is Asian, he is Asian, the fact is not in dispute. It's like saying 'that red car is crap'. There's no disputing the car is red, but calling it crap is an opinion expressed - not necessarily fact.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > You're arguing against yourself here. If mentioning that someone is asian is just being descriptive, then 'asian tosser' is no different to just 'tosser', other than it also tells us what race the tosser is.
> ...


Yes, but what you said is that if he'd called someone an 'asian tosser' we'd be correct to complain. You can't have it both ways.

Not that this is important, as it's the implication that matters. If I were pointing out a car in the street that I thought was crap, I might use the colour or make or body style to differentiate it from other cars. If I were to do it on a forum, where there's no need to describe the car itself (you don't have to pick it out from a line up), and I were to say "the guy was driving a crap Audi", it would potentially imply that there is something about the fact that it's an Audi that makes it crap. If I were to say "he was driving a crap convertible", you'd probably think I didn't like convertibles very much.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

he was asian.. its a fact, if the man was filling out a form and it asked for his race he would put Asian him self as he clearly isn't anything else!

why is it if a another ethnic group call us "White" its deemed to be ok? but we cant comment on them?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Personally, I like the diversity. I like the fact that not far from me, the signs in Southall station are in English and Punjabi... Even the chaotic driving the the area is amusing, rather than annoying. Maybe I'm just too relaxed to find these cultural differences annoying.[/quote]

You are joking? 
I'm not sure it would be so well met if this was the case in India - Municipality or Rajasthan in Indian and English that is :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Yes, but what you said is that if he'd called someone an 'asian tosser' we'd be correct to complain. You can't have it both ways.


Yes and what I meant was that describing someone as Asian - when they are, is fine, but calling someone a tosser isn't, because the latter is a derogatory, opinion-based comment, and the former is an indisputable fact. Therefore bringing the two together and describing someone as an 'Asian tosser' could be referred to as a racist comment.

How about another example...

If I see a guy walking down the street in a kilt playing bagpipes would I be wrong in making the reasonable assumption that he might be Scottish? Or is that racist too?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> he was asian.. its a fact, if the man was filling out a form and it asked for his race he would put Asian him self as he clearly isn't anything else!


It's all very easy to hide behind 'the facts' of a comment, but if I were to refer to someone as a 'stupid black bastard' would it be fine as long as he was:

A. Below average intelligence
B. Black
And C. Born outside wedlock

Or would the inclusion of his colour actually imply something beyond the facts of the description?



leenx said:


> You are joking?
> I'm not sure it would be so well met if this was the case in India - Municipality or Rajasthan in Indian and English that is :roll:


Is that in reference to the signs?? There are loads of foreign cities that have dual language signs due to significant populations of people who speak a different first language.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

leenx said:


> You are joking?
> I'm not sure it would be so well met if this was the case in India - Municipality or Rajasthan in Indian and English that is :roll:


Is that in reference to the signs?? There are loads of foreign cities that have dual language signs due to significant populations of people who speak a different first language.[/quote]

You are right, I was trying to put across the point we are a multi-cultural society - too much in my view. A lot of countries wouldn't have it or wouldn't tolerate it. Imagine a lady walking down the street in Afghanistan showing a bit of leg - she'd be stoned to death. The OP mentioned Asian neighbour, this is not the point of the thread, give him some empathy, if it happened to me I'd of been round there with a hose in a minute.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> If I see a guy walking down the street in a kilt playing bagpipes would I be wrong in making the reasonable assumption that he might be Scottish? Or is that racist too?


What is it with people thinking the Scots are a different race??


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > If I see a guy walking down the street in a kilt playing bagpipes would I be wrong in making the reasonable assumption that he might be Scottish? Or is that racist too?
> ...


most of them dont speak english thats why.. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > he was asian.. its a fact, if the man was filling out a form and it asked for his race he would put Asian him self as he clearly isn't anything else!
> ...


It would only be fine if all three were factual which plainly they aren't. It's actually a racist comment because at least two out of three words are derogatory and based on your opinion.

If however he was actually below average intelligence, illegitimate and black then describing him as 'black, of below average intelligence and illegitimate' would be acceptable because it's a true description based on facts.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

leenx said:


> You are right, I was trying to put across the point we are a multi-cultural society - too much in my view. A lot of countries wouldn't have it or wouldn't tolerate it. Imagine a lady walking down the street in Afghanistan showing a bit of leg - she'd be stoned to death.


It's almost as if you're saying the repressive and intolerant regime in some countries is actually a good thing. Say what you want about that Adolf, but he certainly didn't put up with any of this multiculturalism rubbish!


leenx said:


> The OP mentioned Asian neighbour, this is not the point of the thread, give him some empathy, if it happened to me I'd of been round there with a hose in a minute.


I know this is nothing to do with the point of the thread, but anything's got to be more interesting than talking about a bonfire near Gaz's house.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > If I see a guy walking down the street in a kilt playing bagpipes would I be wrong in making the reasonable assumption that he might be Scottish? Or is that racist too?
> ...


I wasn't. I was referring to him as Scottish in the same way that Gazzer referred to his neighbour as Asian. There is no intended racism.

I asked if you thought it was racist.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > If I see a guy walking down the street in a kilt playing bagpipes would I be wrong in making the reasonable assumption that he might be Scottish? Or is that racist too?
> ...


We are a different race - well half of me is anyway!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> It would only be fine if all three were factual which plainly they aren't. It's actually a racist comment because at least two out of three words are derogatory and based on your opinion.


Errr... is this new rule written down anywhere? It's only racist if one or more of the statements aren't facts? Anyone would think you're making this up as you go along.


rustyintegrale said:


> If however he was actually below average intelligence, illegitimate and black then describing him as 'black, of below average intelligence and illegitimate' would be acceptable because it's a true description based on facts.


Yep, it's a funny one, isn't it. My way comes across as incredibly racist and yours just sounds like a statement of the facts, yet they both fundamentally say the same thing. Like I said, it's about what is implied by what you say, how you say it and the circumstances.


rustyintegrale said:


> I asked if you thought it was racist.


Ok, ok, let's answer your question. If you saw a man walking down the street in a kilt, playing bagpipes it *would* be reasonable to assume he was Scottish. Making assumptions about someones nationality (or race) based on their appearance isn't racist. Making negative assumptions about their character, intelligence, propensity to commit crime, thoughtlessness regarding bonfires, etc. would be racist though.

<edit>just to avoid any Scots-related confusion again, the above applies to people of a different race. If they're just a different nationality then I guess it's bigotry. If they're Scottish it's just common sense. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Errr... is this new rule written down anywhere? It's only racist if one or more of the statements aren't facts? Anyone would think you're making this up as you go along.


I haven't got a clue. It's my interpretation of what I'd consider reasonable. I know it's considered 'unfashionable' to use one's common sense these days but this thread is one that definitely calls for it... 



Spandex said:


> Ok, ok, let's answer your question. If you saw a man walking down the street in a kilt, playing bagpipes it *would* be reasonable to assume he was Scottish...
> 
> ...Making negative assumptions about their character, intelligence, propensity to commit crime, thoughtlessness regarding bonfires, etc. would be racist though.


The guy *was* being thoughtless about having a bonfire (according to what Gazzer has told us).

There is an unwritten rule (certainly in my neighbourhood) that having a bonfire before sundown is unreasonable as is having a bonfire when your neighbour has washing hung out to dry or has all his windows open - or heaven forbid - is enjoying his garden without interrupting the peace of his neighbours. It would at least show inconsideration for others to spark up a 'smoker', would you not agree?

This whole thread started about somebody being unreasonable. Whether his behaviour was indeed unreasonable is down to your opinion about what is acceptable and what is not. That is not racism.



Spandex said:


> Making assumptions about someones nationality (or race) based on their appearance isn't racist.


Are you now agreeing that Gazzer describing him as Asian, isn't racist?

Had he described him as Japanese or Indian would that have been okay? Asia covers a huge area and a multitude of races. So given that he described the guy as 'Asian' (eg. of Asian appearance) how can it possibly be misconstrued to be a racist comment?

Cheers

rich


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Jeez, this is hard work. The bonfire has nothing to do with it. I never said the bonfire had anything to do with it. We are ALL in agreement that having the bonfire was an inconsiderate thing to do. Can we move on from the bonfire?

Right, now we have that out the way... It's the implication that the race of the neighbour was somehow pertinent that could be taken as racist... Let's do another example. let's say you were cut up on the way home from work by a black guy driving a red Audi with a tan leather interior, and were telling a friend about it later. You could say:

1. This guy in an Audi cut me up on the way home.
or
2. This black guy in an Audi cut me up on the way home.

Now, neither of those sentences contain any inaccuracies and at face value, neither are offensive or racist. But if someone said the second one to me, I'd have to ask myself, why would they mention his skin colour? They didn't tell me what colour the leather was. They didn't say what the reg number was. They didn't tell me the prevailing weather conditions. So why did they mention the drivers skin colour.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Now, neither of those sentences contain any inaccuracies and at face value, neither are offensive or racist. But if someone said the second one to me, I'd have to ask myself, why would they mention his skin colour? They didn't tell me what colour the leather was. They didn't say what the reg number was. They didn't tell me the prevailing weather conditions. So why did they mention the drivers skin colour.


Spandex, you are takling sense. It's all about context and relevance.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Jeez, this is hard work. The bonfire has nothing to do with it. I never said the bonfire had anything to do with it. We are ALL in agreement that having the bonfire was an inconsiderate thing to do. Can we move on from the bonfire?
> 
> Right, now we have that out the way... It's the implication that the race of the neighbour was somehow pertinent that could be taken as racist... Let's do another example. let's say you were cut up on the way home from work by a black guy driving a red Audi with a tan leather interior, and were telling a friend about it later. You could say:
> 
> ...


Jeez, you're right this is hard work. It's because you have one view and I another. It makes neither of us correct and you are getting frustrated because you are unable to convince me that your interpretation is right... :lol:

So why not just say "This guy in a car cut me up on the way home"? You observed some detail and introduced 'Audi' to more accurately tell the story and in your second instance you added 'black'... Does that make you a racist? Does it make you hate Audis?

Of course you could just say "I got cut up on the way home" and that could have a different meaning altogether...

Had it been a blonde woman and you were in any way attracted by a blonde woman, perhaps you might've added this detail to your sentence thus...

"A blonde woman in an Audi cut me up on the way home." Is that sexist as well as racist (as blondes are generally white)?

Perhaps the word 'Asian' should be deleted from our vocabulary and every time we type it on the forum it should come up as 'doodah'... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

markh said:


> Spandex, you are takling sense. It's all about context and relevance.


And so my friend, are you.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kinnel you lot crack me up sometimes, this thread is funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> So why not just say "This guy in a car cut me up on the way home"? You observed some detail and introduced 'Audi' to more accurately tell the story and in your second instance you added 'black'... Does that make you a racist? Does it make you hate Audis?


No, in the same way that saying he was black doesnt automatically make you racist, but it implies it was an important point. So, if you said to me that it was an Audi that cut you up, I *would* assume you were saying something about Audi drivers.



rustyintegrale said:


> Had it been a blonde woman and you were in any way attracted by a blonde woman, perhaps you might've added this detail to your sentence thus...
> 
> "A blonde woman in an Audi cut me up on the way home." Is that sexist as well as racist (as blondes are generally white)?


Exactly! That's the point! You would only mention it was a blonde if you thought this was a pertinent point (because you fancy them, or maybe you think they're crap drivers, etc). So if you mentioned that they were black, people would naturally think you were making a point about their race, because why else would you single out that one thing?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > So why not just say "This guy in a car cut me up on the way home"? You observed some detail and introduced 'Audi' to more accurately tell the story and in your second instance you added 'black'... Does that make you a racist? Does it make you hate Audis?
> ...


Why would you assume I had something against Audi drivers because I mentioned it was an Audi?! And I'd mention the blonde because I noticed her, the same way I would if her car had pink spots - it's detail. That's it...

How would you describe it if a policeman asked you?

Can I ask you a personal question? By PM if you'd prefer, I really don't mind...

Cheers,

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Kinnel you lot crack me up sometimes, this thread is funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


I wouldn't mind, but generally I agree with Spandex on a lot of things - especially as he is a Mac user...
  

Oh God, sorry PC users, it doesn't mean I want to set fire to your houses... :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Perhaps the word 'Asian' should be deleted from our vocabulary and every time we type it on the forum it should come up as 'doodah'... :lol:


You got there before me - I was going to suggest using the word cunt instead of their race :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Why would you assume I had something against Audi drivers because I mentioned it was an Audi?! And I'd mention the blonde because I noticed her, the same way I would if her car had pink spots - it's detail. That's it...
> 
> How would you describe it if a policeman asked you?
> 
> ...


Well, if you went into lots of detail about the car and driver, I'd think nothing of those details... But if you singled out one thing (gender/race/whatever) I'd assume there was a reason for that.

You can ask whatever you want (on here. I cant be arsed with PMs). And I'll answer whatever I want. :wink:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

When my neighbour had a bbq and was not polite enough to let me know as i had some washing on the line i said to my friends my inconsiderate neighbour did this. I did not feel it pertinent to say my inconsiderate white neighbour.

The views of some people on here are certainly an eye opener.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> You can ask whatever you want (on here. I cant be arsed with PMs). And I'll answer whatever I want. :wink:


Okay, are you black or Asian?

Let me qualify that by saying I'm only asking because I'm having great difficulty understanding your argument - and I really would like to see it from your point of view - honestly.

If you are then I can see why you *might* be offended although I think you are probably reading more into it than the OP intended. Just my opinion, others are available!

Cheers,

rich


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > You can ask whatever you want (on here. I cant be arsed with PMs). And I'll answer whatever I want. :wink:
> ...


My race has nothing to do with anything and I've not said I'm offended by anything that's been written here. I'm just explaining why a couple of people questioned Gaz on why he mentioned that the guy was Asian. I didn't actually say anything about it myself, although it was the first thing I thought when i read the post.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay, are you black or Asian?
> 
> Let me qualify that by saying I'm only asking because I'm having great difficulty understanding your argument - and I really would like to see it from your point of view - honestly.
> 
> ...





Spandex said:


> My race has nothing to do with anything and I've not said I'm offended by anything that's been written here. I'm just explaining why a couple of people questioned Gaz on why he mentioned that the guy was Asian. I didn't actually say anything about it myself, although it was the first thing I thought when i read the post.


Okay mate, no hard feelings. We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. Have a great weekend. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> When someone says "I'm not being racist" before anyone had even mentioned the word, I generally assume they're being racist.


spandy never assume anything.............just ask the fucking question and dont snipe or look down that fucking great educated nose at peeps all the time. racist be fuck you dopey cunt...............half cast grandson, best man at wedding was pete exton from farnbrough (blacker than natty cole himself) and my m8 from my old sales job was sihk!!! acutally he could be half jew too as he had a ruddy big nose also. will ring and ask him when he is back from hols.
either way, if i upset some cunt i am sooo sorry okie dokie.
have a good night folks am tired as a long hard week of working like a ........oh best not say that had i?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > When someone says "I'm not being racist" before anyone had even mentioned the word, I generally assume they're being racist.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I spend my whole afternoon being a diplomatic sonofabitch and then you come along tooling a Caterpillar... :lol: :lol:

Spandex buddy, I'm outta here... [smiley=bomb.gif]

Love you both,

Rich


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex buddy, I'm outta here... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Love you both,
> 
> Rich


Fuck that. I'm out of here too...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry guys a bad week, top it of a company that owes me 11k just went under.....oh joy


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> sorry guys a bad week, top it of a company that owes me 11k just went under.....oh joy


Arse. :?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > spandy never assume anything.............just ask the fucking question and dont snipe or look down that fucking great educated nose at peeps all the time. racist be fuck you dopey doodah...............half cast grandson, best man at wedding was pete exton from farnbrough (blacker than natty cole himself) and my m8 from my old sales job was sihk!!! acutally he could be half jew too as he had a ruddy big nose also. will ring and ask him when he is back from hols.
> ...





Spandex said:


> Fuck that. I'm out of here too...


PMSL :lol:

Asian Saj :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

asian twat.......bless u saj u just make my day m8


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

All the best fella - have a good weekend!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SAJ77 said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> Asian Saj :wink:


Doodah... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SAJ77 said:


> All the best fella - have a good weekend!


& u mucker xx


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry guys a bad week, top it of a company that owes me 11k just went under.....oh joy
> ...


are we allowed to say arse?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

techfreak said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


u are m8eee special priviledge :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Spandex the Arse. [smiley=party2.gif] [/quote]

are we allowed to say Spandex is an arse?[/quote]
u are m8eee special priviledge :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

u just crack me hun, bless you x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> u just crack me hun, bless you x


  crack, back and sack cum to mind  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

too much info for me


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> sorry guys a bad week, top it of a company that owes me 11k just went under.....oh joy


one large set of gates and automation equipment went missing from site last night


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry guys a bad week, top it of a company that owes me 11k just went under.....oh joy
> ...


Knew you should not have pissed off the gipsy's


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Jim i have a habit of pissing everyone off at some point bud :lol: :lol:

just had good news.......vat man owes me £740.96 from 08.....bad news is i owe them £7864 plus change :x back to work lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloody hell gazzer, you are having a rough few days, hope it improves for you


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Bloody hell gazzer, you are having a rough few days, hope it improves for you


sozz jim that sounded bad....knew it was coming bud, bucks sat ready for it. best year we have ever had tbh & keep waiting for the bubble to burst lol. only bad thing as a sole trader is the tax is 50 percent up front of tax mans next year predictions dohhh


----------

